# Oc here I come



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

I'll be heading to oc the coming weekend fishing for tog n striper blues whatever's out there. Anyone knw how the tog bite or bite in general has been. Thanx


----------



## out4thebig1 (Jun 22, 2000)

Good to see ur back.....i see u still got tog fever. From wat i have heard the bite is good and will only get better as the water temp lowers check ur messages


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

It's good to be back homie came back in June.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Tog bite is pretty slow right now for keepers. I have only heard of a handful of keepers caught this weekend but it is slowly getting better. 

John


----------



## mungk (Jul 11, 2013)

There only three places that I know of that are productive tog spots include the oc inlet, the 50 bridge, and 6th street. We caught 4 keepers, and a handful of others that were just barely short. The window of opportunity for us was from 6:30am to 10am.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

I tog fish all Day I luv it. Start at the bridge end at the inlet need to hit the bulkhead more. Weather is Getting real good. Thanks all for input hope to see y'all out der pulling them white chins outa the rocks


----------



## mungk (Jul 11, 2013)

Togging is fun and tasty too!


----------



## rongcon1 (Apr 4, 2009)

mungk said:


> Togging is fun and tasty too!
> View attachment 10433


Wish I can cook like that. Looks like curry?


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

That looks yeaaaaaa I need dat. Tog chowder. Fried tog all kinda tog dishes


----------



## mungk (Jul 11, 2013)

Miso based sauce. I leave the cooking to the wife.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

rongcon1 said:


> Wish I can cook like that. Looks like curry?


Looks great!!!


----------



## out4thebig1 (Jun 22, 2000)

Croaker did you get my pm?


----------



## mungk (Jul 11, 2013)

So i'll be going again this weekend. We will probably be camping out on 6th street so if you are in the area feel free to stop by and say hi. Just look for the yellow truck and bundled up asian guys.


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

Please post reports afterwardsopcorn:


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

Outforthebig1 yea ima hit you up this afternoon juss been real busy with work. I was gonna go but unfortunatley my ride flaked so maybe next weekend. With this weather the bite should be getting good. Good luck and let us knw how you do mungk


----------



## mungk (Jul 11, 2013)

Will do. forcast is calling for NW winds so i'm not sure how that will factor at the bulkhead but i'll let you guys know.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

Outforthebig1 send me ur number


----------



## mungk (Jul 11, 2013)

Fished 6th street 8pm slack tide two eels and tiny sea bass and a monk fish. 3am moved to oc inlet cast out at the end of the jetty and first cast caught a schoolie rock 20 inches using a buck tail. Had a hell of time trying to lift him up without a net. In the morning moved back to 6th street and caught 5 tog all short by a couple inches.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

Been waiting for ur post all day. So the tog ate quiet there yet. U try the 50 bridge and inlet


----------



## mungk (Jul 11, 2013)

Didn't try the bridge. The tog were definitely not at the inlet. We had 5 keeper tog the weekend before at sixth street. Fifth street looked pretty productive.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

I usually hit the bride wen the sun comes out and inlet around noon. I'll be out there next weekend fishin 4 my b day 4 sure


----------



## out4thebig1 (Jun 22, 2000)

croaker83 said:


> Outforthebig1 send me ur number


pm sent


----------



## mungk (Jul 11, 2013)

happy birthday and goodluck. Let us know how you do.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thannx mungk ill let y'all knw


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

Finally gna make it out. Headn out at 3. Hitting kn first. The tank after and ending in oc for some striper action on da bridge n jetty n toggn in da am finally ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh see y'all out der tight lines. :fishing:


----------

